# Lowering Boiler Water PH



## BulldogAcres (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to lower the PH of my boiler water. I can use Hydrochloric acid (also known as muriatic acid) or Sodium Bisulfate  to lower the  pH levels in water. Both are recommended for lowering PH. Would one be better to use than the other. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveBP (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you mean to make it more acid?

 What is the current pH of your water?


----------



## BulldogAcres (Apr 6, 2011)

My ph is over 9. EKO recommends a ph of 7. I need to make it more acid.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 6, 2011)

How much over 9 is your pH? My gut tells me that if you are less than 10, even though Eko recommends 7, leave it alone. As to lowering pH, muriatic acid (use with care, eye protection especially) would be my choice. The problem will be the strength of the acid that you get and how much to use. Personally, I wouldn't get too wound up about this. Lastly, tell Eko what your actual pH is and see if they really recommend bringing it down. Lots of sources for hot water boilers recommend pH well above 7.0.


----------



## DaveBP (Apr 6, 2011)

Does EKO recommend a pH of 7 as optimum? Or do they say something like "no lower than 7".

Excuse me for implying that you don't know what you're saying, I'm just very curious why EKO is perhaps alone in the boiler world to recommend neutral water, and not decidedly alkaline water.


----------



## jimdeq (Apr 7, 2011)

What is the ideal boiler PH?


----------



## BulldogAcres (Apr 7, 2011)

Got another email from Orlan. I told them my EKO boiler water was 9.5 ph. They told me to leave it at that ph. They recommend 7 ph or higher.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 7, 2011)

> What is the ideal boiler PH?



I don't know if there is an ideal. From boiler mfrs and websites discussing pH for hot water boilers, I have seen statements ranging from as low as 8.2 to as high as into the 11's. See Boiler Water pH.


----------



## benjamin (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't believe anyone would consider adding muriatic acid to boiler water.  That stuff eats chrome for breakfast!

I'm guessing the recomendation for too high boiler water ph is to replace some of the water with less contaminated water not add acid.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 7, 2011)

benjamin said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone would consider adding muriatic acid to boiler water.  That stuff eats chrome for breakfast!
> 
> I'm guessing the recomendation for too high boiler water ph is to replace some of the water with less contaminated water not add acid.




People put it there swimming pools every day. That being said pool water is corrosive anyhow.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want to lower pH, that is, make it more acidic, you have to add acid. Pick your acid of choice, and muriatic acid would be my choice, IF I WANTED TO DO THIS. That said, I would not choose to lower pH in my boiler so long as the pH was under 12.


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 7, 2011)

BulldogAcres said:
			
		

> My ph is over 9. EKO recommends a ph of 7. I need to make it more acid.



Water with a PH of 9 will not be caustic or corrosive and will not deposit enough calcium or lime to cause a build-up on components such as check valves and zone valves unless you have a leak and continually add water to your system.


----------

